# The NanoPharm Goats



## TheNanoPharm (Apr 24, 2010)

the original crew from left to right, Sherrington, Wonder and Santiago:










and here are the Wonder's brand new kids Eccles and Rita:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What an adorable crew!


----------



## TheNanoPharm (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks! I'm totally in love with all of them :lovey:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Pretty goats! And the kids are too cute!  What do you do with the mohair? Do you spin or felt?

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww, now that's a wonderful family, and two new ones to boot-fantastic! :stars: Momma did great! :thumb:


----------



## TheNanoPharm (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks! Wonder did a fab job and she is such a good mama! I spin and knit and have felted a bit in the past (want to def try it out more often)....but I am ashamed to say I haven't even spun an ounce of their mohair yet! I still need to finish cleaning last Sept. fiber and then get on this latest shearing. The natural colored one (Santiago) has gorgeous fiber....the woman I bought him from was so sad that he was a boy.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

What cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.... :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh how cute. I would love to learn more about the hair breeds. One of these days. I see so many sheep and so on and they are all just too cute. Congrats on such a lovely crew.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

are those just the cutest faces!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.....what a trio!! And now, Wonder has some babies that look like her, adorable!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Cute babies.


----------



## TheNanoPharm (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

That picture cracked me up. They are all so different. But what was funny is that it was like something you'd see in a Disney movie.


----------

